

Show HN: 24/7 Rails Support and Maintenance - 147
http://weare.ninja/

======
sanswork
Do you have many other people working with you on this?

Even with just a couple sites I could see this leading to burn out very
quickly with a small team unless you have daytime coverage across all
timezones.

Your fees are also way too low for what amounts to 24/7 on-call service. You
should be in the $XXXX range. Maybe high $XXX if you add some more
limitations(like a larger response window).

~~~
147
I'm alone on this atm. I was going to be on call until I go crazy and then
hire other people.

Perhaps you're right about the pricing. I'm just not sure how many fixes
people want a month yet.

~~~
sanswork
Don't do that. You'll end up dropping the ball on your clients and losing
them.

The idea is pretty sound you just need to charge more and find a few people to
spread the load across.

One other problem I see is trust. You'll need a lot more about yourselves up
there and why I should trust you with my companies software/data.

~~~
147
Thanks so much for the feedback.

Any idea on where else I can post/advertise this?

------
pedrofelipe
Front-end isn't tableless lol

~~~
147
I bought this theme off themeforest to try to save as much time as possible.
Turns out it had this crazy generator that was missing closing tags and had
tables everywhere :(.

~~~
pedrofelipe
btw awesome and fearless service ^-^

